# Getting a bunny was a mistake



## Prince (Jun 17, 2016)

My husband and I got a satin angora bunny about two months ago. Ever since then, my life has not known peace. 

We did the research for years, and I was dead set on an angora because I love to spin yarn and do needle felting. We always said that as soon as we bought a house and didn't have to answer to a landlord, we'd get a bunny. 

We drove two hours each way to get our baby bunny from a reputable, fiber focused breeder. I talked to my husband on the way home saying "bunnies are a shy, prey species. It'll take her a while to come around to us and she may never be as affectionate as the rats."

Boy was I wrong. Day one, she followed us around the house begging for pets at every waking moment. At first I thought it was kind of cute, having this puffball with a face wanting attention. But after two months she still ALWAYS wants to cuddle, ALWAYS wants pets, and ALWAYS wants attention. Diva doesn't even begin to describe her. 

My husband works nights and gets home from work at about 3 am. When he walks through the door, she goes NUTS! Binkying and zooming around the house, only stopping long enough for pets. And you know what she does after that? She bangs on the bedroom door to wake me up!! She doesn't do this because her litter boxes are dirty, or she runs out of hay/pellets/clean water, she does this expressly to wake me up so everyone can be around to give her attention. At 3 am!!! 

Now she doesn't always bang on my door in the middle of the night, but she's still very proficient in waking me up. For an animal who doesn't make any real noise aside from thumping her feet and the occasional grunt if she doesn't receive affection in a timely fashion, she still somehow is the noisiest animal I've ever had the displeasure of hosting in my house. Her favourite thing in the world (aside from cuddles) are coardboard boxes, and she will play with them with such enthusiasm and zeal that the volume in which she plays with these things could rival a rock concert. She digs at them, binkys like crazy, crashes into them while running around at top speed, and rips them to shreds. Somehow my husband can sleep through all of this. I presume he's either insane, or he is such a deep sleeper that he may as well be slipping into a coma each night after work. 

Speaking of litterboxes, she cannot for the life of her keep the hay in her box! She sits in the hay, it all gets stuck to her fluff, and she drags it around the house. The worst part is when she intentionally takes her hay out of the litter box so she can eat it next to me, but she only ever eats half the hay stalk, depositing the uneaten bit on the floor for me to sweep up later! Ugh! You might scream "but you can use a hay feeder to keep your floors cleaner!" and believe me, I've tried! But she does not approve of hay feeders, and will yank out ALL the hay before eating it, thus scattering it even more! 

The last and possibly worst sin she's committed is that she loves my rats, and as a result, they love her straight back. Sometimes it seems like they enjoy hanging out with her more than they do with me, which is unacceptable. This bunny will let the rats groom the inside of her ears, her nose, mouth, eyes, pretty much every orifice that is off limits on me because quite frankly, a whiskery nose inside my ear feels pretty weird. But this bunny just sees it as more attention and to her, the more the merrier. 

That concludes the airing of my grievances, and it took a long time to type because I had one hand on a bunny the whole time. If there's a silver lining to this very terrible, horrible, no good, very bad situation, is that while she does demand attention at every waking hour, she is incredibly soft. And she's a little bit cute I guess. 





(BTW, I am kidding about this rant! We love our diva bun very much and we're considering getting her a friend to keep her company once she's spayed.)


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Prince said:


> (BTW, I am kidding about this rant! We love our diva bun very much and we're considering getting her a friend to keep her company once she's spayed.)


Good one! I read all that thinking - she sounds adorable, what is wrong with you??!?!?!?!!?!?!? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you, I thoroughly enjoyed this 🤣🤣🤣 and I was all ready to convince you otherwise!


----------



## Prince (Jun 17, 2016)

I can't believe I made that entire rant without posting a single photo of the criminal... 

























It's not always easy to get good pictures of her, because in order to pose, I have to stop petting her. If I do that, she'll climb into my lap and make it incredibly hard to snap a picture. 

If I'm not petting her and she's not running around like crazy, she's usually flopped over in an unbecoming fashion. Her favourite sleeping position is with all four legs in the air and while it looks very funny, it also makes her look very dead if you don't know any better. 

It's given a few of our guests quite a scare!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

She' adorable!


----------



## Katie_F (Apr 28, 2021)

Prince said:


> I can't believe I made that entire rant without posting a single photo of the criminal...
> 
> View attachment 305556
> View attachment 305557
> ...


I totally thought that this was all serious until I read the end. I was about to ask what was wrong with you haha. Love your silly bunny, she is just precious.


----------



## demi and the rat army (Apr 18, 2021)

This gave me a laugh as my friend has a bun too. May I ask what is her name?


----------



## Prince (Jun 17, 2016)

demi and the rat army said:


> This gave me a laugh as my friend has a bun too. May I ask what is her name?


Her name is Cruella! We figured it was a fitting name for an animal whose wool I was going to make clothing out of.


----------



## demi and the rat army (Apr 18, 2021)

That’s hilarious!😂 you both sound like awesome people and your bun is adorable


----------

